# Put Hardwood in the office



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Tired of wife nagging, so went and picked up the hardwood floors and installed them yesterday in my home office.

Bruce prefinished, gunstock color. 

HD $4.15 a square foot
Carpet store $5.00
Indiana Floors (wholesaler) $3.87

Room, 11 X 11

The night before we took out all of the furniture, I tored up the carpet, padding, tack strips and staples.

Connecting to existing hardwood and ran it into the office. Not a lot of work, but it takes some time. Took about 4 hours to get the floor down. I put 1/4 round down later that day.

Of course, at this point, now the wife wants to paint, buy new office furniture, etc, etc, etc. Just finally got my system put back together.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Floor after taking up carpet.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Half way through installing floor.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The floor is now covered with drop cloths and stuff since she is painting. I'll give you another when we get it finished and cleaned up.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Looks like a nice bright room also.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice cut in from the hallway Toba. That's a nice sunny room, an ideal spot for a home office. I see you have a Bostitch pneumatic floor nailer.....did you talk momma into that so you could install the flooring:lmao:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I bet it went easy with that peumatic nailer. Did you buy it or rent it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Toba when i put mine down i glued it down it went pretty quick.
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks guys (and gals?).

I rented the nailer. Good excuse to buy one, but not good enough.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that flooring looks great.. my neighbor did his.. i costs less than regular and its already finished.. nice... 

but Isnt the nail gun specific for the floors so it shoots at an angle? so really that nail gun could only be used for flooring right?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That looks really sharp Toba! You do nice work! Do the wood strips hold tight to the floor? We are considering doing this in our house if we don't move. Great home improvement project. Thanks for posting the pics and very interesting post! :thumbsup:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

SJ -> Nailer is for flooring only. Haven't noticed a specific nailer for a specific floor brand... they are pretty much all the same.

Chief -> If you look at the door way, you will notice blue tape. That tape marks the floor joist. I then strip a chalk line over the paper where the floor joist are. At a minimum, you staple at every joist, I put some in between from time to time to. The floor holds great and is squeek free... for now. 

The nailer is real easy on you due to the compressor. You don't have to hit it hard with the mallet. If you have a board that is not going up tight you hit the %@% out of it and it pulls in real tight. The biggest problem and most time spent is starting and finishing. On those walls, there is not enough room to use the nailer, so I use a brad and hide it with 1/4 round.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh, the nailer was a 24 hour, $30 rental from HD. Such a low cost for the amount of labor it reduces. There is no way I would do it with the old 100% manual nailers... NFW.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking floor! 
The tools sure make the job easier, but like you said how much more would you need it? Nice project, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Sweet*

Great job.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So, here are the final pictures. This one is to show the floor.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Then the wife thought it would be nice to not only paint... but to do a design. We taped 4 inch wide and 6 inch apart strips. The main wall was painted flat.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Then after flat and tope, tape, tape, tape.. she painted with the same color, but high-gloss. This created an affect that looks like a hint of stripes. The flash brings them out more, but you get the idea. It actually looks kind of cool.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

In that first picture are you showing off the floor or the picture on you computer monitor They look good you have been busy now let work on the lattice:furious:
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is one sharp looking floor Toba! :thumbsup: Nice work! When can you do my floors??? I like your screen saver. Are you retired military?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Jody --> LOLL I'll never live this down will I?

Chief --> Nope, not military. My dad did 20 years in the Army. That was a picture I took yesterday or the day before. I was either starting to play a game or just stopped playing a game called "Day of Defeat". It's a fun first person shooter type of game based around WWII. I play it over the internet with/against a bunch of people.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job Toba....how's the lattice coming?:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice job Toba....how's the lattice coming?:furious: *


Yea did you get it done this weekend its nice over here to bad i don't have to put any up today would have been the day to do it. How about you:furious: 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

tisenberg, 
Nice work on the hw floors. I know it is a lot of work. My wife is trying to get me to do the upstairs. Just the thought of spending all that time on my knees is overwhelming!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Man, that is nice! When we moved in here about a year ago (an old house), my better half wanted Pergo in our room. Thats when I realized what was involved in doing it, and also why I can appreciate what you (and "yours") have done. 

I knew there was no way to get out of it, so I started pulling up the carpet and pad. To my surprise, there is an oak floor under the carpet. I got off real easy on that one! There is still of course the brad holes around the baseboard, but shes happy. Saved me alot of work, so Im happy too. LOL 

Anyway, thats alot of work, and it looks great. The paint really looks great too!

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Yea did you get it done this weekend its nice over here to bad i don't have to put any up today would have been the day to do it. How about you:furious:
> Jody *


Boy nice working day here in NY also.  Little rainy in the am, so you could have eaven slept in.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Instead of lattice this weekend... I got to do hardwood floors in the sitting room. Which in turn, turned into a paint job after that. I'm so sad that I did not get to the lattice... LOLL


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Instead of lattice this weekend... I got to do hardwood floors in the sitting room. Which in turn, turned into a paint job after that. I'm so sad that I did not get to the lattice... LOLL *


:question: I thought you did the hardwood floors last weekend:question:
Looks like your milking the hardwood floors to escape from having to do the *DREADED LATTICE*:lmao: LOLL


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

No, previous weekend I did hardwood in the *office*. Last weekend I put hardwood in the *sitting room*. I think I am done with the hardwood game now that I did two different rooms.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So....*NOW* your going to do the lattice???


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

UHhhh.... I mean.... aaaaa.... welllll... uhhhh... suuurrrrreee, yes, ya, that's it, ya, do the lattice.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

The finish you get with pre-finished flooring will always be better than if finished after installing. Bruce sands their wood with 80 grit, 120 grit and 150 grit wide belts (over 80 inches wide x 400+inches long) They use a crap load of sanding belts obviously. They are a nice account.

They also put down 5+ layers of poly with hardeners in it to keep the durability up.

Nice material. Only thing I can't get used to is the beveled edge. They do sell a squared edge option now which looks like an install finished floor.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I heard that pre-finished is also baked to make it more durable. I also prefer the non-beveled, but since my house already had beveled, I stuck with it. Besides.... I don't clean floors LOLL


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

whats a lattice


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *whats a lattice *


 Its the white stuff in the back ground it comes in wood or plastic.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=24794>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

http://m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=lattice&x=0&y=0


----------

